# Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3 (Result: W, 96 - 85)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (2 - 1)*





















































* [strike] Jason Kidd[/strike] | Quinton Ross | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Eric Dampier*




* VS.*









*Utah Jazz (1 - 2)*




















































*[strike]Deron Williams[/strike] | Ronnie Brewer | Andrei Kirilenko | Carlos Boozer | Mehmet Okur*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3*

Trying something new with the gamethreads. I think this looks better then it did


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3*

Yeah, the Yawning pic of Marion wasn't cool. Especially since he wasn't laughing damnit.

Real test for the Mavs tonight since we've had major issues dealing with Top 5 PGs since we've traded for Kidd....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3*



shoop da whoop said:


> Trying something new with the gamethreads. I think this looks better then it did


I liked the other graphics too, they are both good.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3*



LionOfJudah said:


> Yeah, the Yawning pic of Marion wasn't cool. Especially since he wasn't laughing damnit.
> 
> Real test for the Mavs tonight since we've had major issues dealing with Top 5 PGs since we've traded for Kidd....


He was _so_ laughing. lol


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3*

I think we'll be fine, we catch them on a back2back and we've had a few days rest. We I think we'll win personally.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3*



shoop da whoop said:


> He was _so_ laughing. lol


What type of Alien laughs like that????


Deron should be a Mav. Nice Texas kid like that shouldn't be punished by having to be with the Jazz...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3*

Maybe he was yawning, then started laughing. Yaughing?



LionOfJudah said:


> Deron should be a Mav. Nice Texas kid like that shouldn't be punished by having to be with the Jazz...


I wish.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3*



shoop da whoop said:


> Maybe he was yawning, then started laughing. Yaughing?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish.


dont we ALL, ffs imagine him leading the mavs


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3*

Okay, I pulled the trigger.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3*



VeN said:


> dont we ALL, ffs imagine him leading the mavs


Pick and Roll with Dirk and Deron...

Man that sounds awesome.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3*

Jazz lost against the Rockets today, they play us tomorrow.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3*

all that supposed talent around dirk, and he still has to pull miracles out to get us over UTAH.. christ. thank god its only the beginning of the season. anyways, good win, 3-1.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3*

Dirk is unreal.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3*

Wow, Sloan is probably the worst coach in the NBA right now.

Dirk goes off in the 4th and not one defensive adjustment... just keep the two incompetent defenders on him and.. oh, whoops! 25-point swing in a single quarter. Awesome.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3*

Good win! About time we won one at home...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #4: vs. Jazz 11/3*

Damn, wish I didn't fall asleep. I kinda wanna see that =(


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I was looking at the box score and noticed that Dirk had 5 blocks too :eek8:


----------

